# Fond d'écran Heroes



## dugpdcv (9 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour. Je suis nouveau sur ce site. Je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un connaît un site ou je pourrais trouver un fond d'écran de résolution 1680x1050 de la série Heroes?Car j'en cherche depuis une heure sur tout les sites possibles et je n'en trouve pas. Désoler si je ne post pas au bon endroit.


----------



## bouc_en_kilt (9 Juillet 2008)

Salut
moi je cherche des fonds d'écran de "Sauvé par le gong" ou "Beverly Hills". 

Non sérieusement, je ne pense pas que ce forum puisse t'aider...


----------



## wath68 (9 Juillet 2008)

*KADOS*














Tu peux sûrement en trouver d'autres avec la recherche d'images de très grande taille de Google


----------



## CRISPEACE (9 Juillet 2008)

dugpdcv a dit:


> Bonjour. Je suis nouveau sur ce site. Je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un connaît un site ou je pourrais trouver un fond d'écran de résolution 1680x1050 de la série Heroes?Car j'en cherche depuis une heure sur tout les sites possibles et je n'en trouve pas. Désoler si je ne post pas au bon endroit.



C'est par là...


----------



## dugpdcv (10 Juillet 2008)

Merci Wath68!!!Il sont parfait!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Juillet 2008)

4-8-15-16-23-42- de Manicho


----------

